# Sumac turning blanks



## eastprong (Mar 5, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a source for sumac turning blanks? These will be for wood inserts on reel seats fora fly rods. They'd need to be about 4" long and 1" wide and deep. Thanks


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

You might check ebay but you would probably have to take a larger piece and cut it down to the measurements you need for your blank.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way,but, why buy sumac, even if you can? G:thumbdown::thumbdown into the woods and it grows everyplace like a weed. Mitch


----------



## Dudley (Jun 21, 2009)

You also need to make sure it's not the poison sumac.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Just a thought. You might be thinking of balsam wood. It is used a lot by carvers and is soft. Good luck. Mitch


----------

